# Found - heaps of old trains



## clockworkant (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi, my father recently passed away and after sorting through allot of stuff I stumbled over (N gauge) about 200 coaches, 200 stocks and about 30 locos a ton of track, about 3 or 400 pieces. 5 boxes full all in all. Most of them are in mint condition or close to, never been used or run. I think he collected them and never settled down so never managed to build a thing out of them. Where would I get information on voltage to run the trains at or prices if I want to sell them perhaps? Most of them are Lima, Arnold, lone star, sigma and a few others from the 1960's to 1980's all in original packing. Any idea what to do with it all?


----------



## clockworkant (Sep 6, 2008)

*Also...*

Where would you guys reccomend buying stuff from, like straight track ( only have about 20 pieces of that long flexi stuff) and trees, scenery etc online or from a store. I live in australia, perth and the hobby shops that i've seen seem to charge an arm and a leg for alot of the pieces. Like i have about 300 curved pieces and they are like $10 for 1 piece in the hobby shop, isnt that a bit steep?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.

An Ebay sale would net you the most for what you have---not necessarily what any collector books will tell you. Being from Oz, the track you have is probably Horny, or Flieschmann and your prices are going to be high. I'd consider online stores for your needs. 

Voltage is easy...12 volts for DC systems, 30 volts AC for Marklin. I don't believe 6 volt DC was still out there by the 1960s. An easy tester can be made from a 9 volt battery and some alligator clips.










It'll give enough juice without risking burning up a motor. I hope that helps a bit. Please feel free to PM or email me for any further help. My blog also has some good sources of information on the lower right posted for you to consider.


----------



## clockworkant (Sep 6, 2008)

*Thanks!*

cool, thats awesome thanks. All the locos run so I'm happy, thanks. Yer, the online prices too for track are about 60-80% cheaper than in the stores here. Thats shocking.


----------



## ezrunner (Aug 21, 2008)

clockworkant said:


> cool, thats awesome thanks. All the locos run so I'm happy, thanks. Yer, the online prices too for track are about 60-80% cheaper than in the stores here. Thats shocking.



Not so shocking online retailers buy in larger quantities than a local mom and pop shop thus better pricing. The overhead or cost of business is often cheaper for online retailers.


----------



## tw001_tw (Jul 24, 2008)

clockworkant - 
Sounds like you hit the jackpot with trains
and stuff! Good for you  :thumbsup:


----------



## clockworkant (Sep 6, 2008)

*hyia*

Yep, um I got a 9v battery like you had, then I got a clip from an old toy and tore it out pluged it in, tested it on my tongue, it worked. Then touched it to the bottom of the trains wheels on the left and right side but none of the trains worked. is it possible all the trains are broken? or am I doing something wrong?



shaygetz said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> An Ebay sale would net you the most for what you have---not necessarily what any collector books will tell you. Being from Oz, the track you have is probably Horny, or Flieschmann and your prices are going to be high. I'd consider online stores for your needs.
> 
> ...


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

You'll have to experiment. Generally, the right side of a forward facing loc is positive while the left negative. This is standard so that all brands go forward on the same track and the same throttle. Not all wheels pick up power and it takes some experience to tell which wheels pickup power and how.


----------

